# Chốt nhanh tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại 2001



## Dung Thủy (19/8/21)

Chốt nhanh tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại 2001
Nhiều người đang muốn sắm sửa các mẫu tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan hiện đại cho tổ ấm nhỏ của mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Vua Tủ Nhựa gửi dành tặng bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ bếp nhựa cánh lật 2 tầng TB03
•    2. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04
•    3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05
•    4. Tủ bếp nhựa 1 tầng góc tường TB06
•    5. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01
1. Tủ bếp nhựa cánh lật 2 tầng TB03

Sản phẩm tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại
•    ¬ TB03 có thiết kế gồm 2 phần.
•    Phần trên tủ bếp nhựa giá rẻ này để bát đĩa với nhiều ngăn. Trong đó có một số ngăn dạng cánh lật tiện lợi cho người sử dụng.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi, các ngăn để dao có thể kéo trượt dễ dàng.
•    Tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan hiện đại này có nhiều màu sắc lựa chọn như màu vân gỗ, trắng, đen.
2. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04

•    Phần phía trên bao gồm các ngăn để bát đũa, đồ đạc. Ngoài ra tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan hiện đại này có thể gắn thêm máy hút mùi ở phía dưới các chân tủ.
•    Phần phía dưới để các loại đồ đạc như nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Ở giữa tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan đẹp này là chậu rửa bát cùng bếp gas.
3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05

•    Phần trên tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan hiện đại này có thể để bát đĩa.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi.
•    Ngoài ra còn có thêm một tủ trang trí liền kề, có thể đặt vừa tủ lạnh phía trong.
4. Tủ bếp nhựa 1 tầng góc tường TB06

Chất liệu chính của mẫu tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại TB06 là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
Có nhiều màu sắc tủ nhựa bếp cao cấp




 cho khách hàng mẫu tủ bếp nhựa thông minh
•     lựa chọn.
5. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01

•    Phần phía trên tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại này là nơi để chạn bát, các đồ nhẹ.
•    Phần phía dưới để xoong nồi, chậu rửa, bếp ga/bếp từ …
•    Chất liệu chính của bộ tủ bếp nhựa cao cấp này là nhựa Đài Loan.
•    Thường làm màu trắng hoặc đen tùy chọn.


----------

